# Twitching or Spasm



## Berny (Nov 25, 2016)

Hello & Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.

Recently it seems that my 5 1/2 year old bunny might be sick. I have witnessed her lay on her side a what looks like twitching or spasm. It doesn't last very long, maybe 5-10 seconds. She also releases some urine during that time. This has happened twice; once today & once sometime last week.

What are the possibilities that this is a very bad situation? She's eating, drinking, pooping, peeing as normal. Unfortunately I will not be able to bring her to a vet. Just a visit costs $200+


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 25, 2016)

This sounds like something that needs a vet. 
Please take your rabbit in to a vet.


----------



## Aki (Nov 26, 2016)

Not to be mean, but seriously... what do you think? Of course, it's a very bad situation. It could be epilepsy, a vestibular syndrom caused by e cuniculi (the treatment for e cuniculi is quite inexpensive, but if it's that, you need to begin with it before it gets worse and it has to be given for about a month) or something else. Is she spayed? Because if she's not, she's just the right age to have a cancer caused by hormones.
You need to see a vet. I'm kinda amazed by the number of people who come asking a question about a rabbit who is obviously quite sick while saying they can't go to the vet. Animals get sick, owning them comes with the responsability of treating them when something goes wrong (and it always does, sooner or later). When I got my first rabbit, more than seven years ago, I started putting away 15 euros (around 17 $, I think) on a separate account every month. It's not a lot, but I knew that problems would probably occur a few years down the road. It's like their health insurance. I was super glad to have it last year when Aki suddenly stopped eating and needed an x-ray, a scanner, 3 different meds and a special pricey hay because she wouldn't eat the regular one anymore. 
Try talking to your vet about paying in instalments or explain the situation and ask if there is a place around where they could take a look at your bunny for a smaller price (sometimes, you have places affiliated to shelters, the House rabbit society or vet schools which can help - you can contact the HRS directly to ask them too).


----------



## Akzholedent (Nov 26, 2016)

I feel the same way as Aki. When you get a pet, or have a kid, you are the primary caretaker. If your kid was on it's side, twitching and spasming, you'd take it to the the hospital to find out what's wrong. The same should hold true for any pet you bring into your home, be it a fish, rabbit, dog, cat, hedgehog...

Most vets (and doctors for that matter) will work with you for getting services paid for. Please get the bunny taken care of.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Nov 26, 2016)

It sounds to me like something a veterinarian needs to see. It could be a seizure, which is easy to treat with veterinary intervention, but could be deadly without. I don't know where you are, but $200 sounds like a lot just for an initial check up. Have you called around for pricing at any rabbit savvy vets? Where I live, an initial check up is about $75 or less (of course any meds or additional diagnostics is more). Depending on your vet, you could also apply for Care Credit, which is a very low interest credit card, which can be used for any human medicine too! It just gives you more time to pay it off.


----------



## Berny (Nov 27, 2016)

Thank you for taking the time to respond and express your concerns.

I can understand your frustration with my statement but I I felt I was doing the best I could do for Berny. I did not purchase her but took her in from a co-worker that was moving and could not bring her along. If I did not take her in they would've put her in a shelter. Although I do not make much money I thought this would be the better option than her sitting in a shelter only to die shortly thereafter. I was able to provide her with a loving home where she was able to roam as she pleased.

I had a rabbit before (from another family that didn't want it anymore) and am aware that there would most likely come a time I would have to visit the vet. Previously my vet accepted payment plans but last year when I took Berny in they informed me they no longer offer this option. I had to borrow $1000 to pay for her medical fees which took me 10 months to pay back. Unfortunately, I have no one to borrow from this time around. And honestly can't afford to owe that kind of money at this time. 

Last night she had another seizure but much worse to the point where she was def in pain b/c she screamed, I chose to euthanize her. I'm sure this will anger many of you and some might believe that I should've done whatever was necessary including debt to take care of her. I am sorry I just don't agree and can't justify that cost when I do have a family to take care of as well. 

As I stated before I was just trying to do the best I could do for her by giving her a loving, free roaming home, and now by choosing to put her down so she doesn't have to suffer a painful death. Sorry if this upsets anyone or violates the forum rules.


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Nov 27, 2016)

sorry for your loss, I know that was a hard decision.


----------



## thumpingBerry (Nov 27, 2016)

Sorry for your loss. For some people, there has to be a "stopping point" in how you treat an animal. You ended her suffering, which is good.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Nov 27, 2016)

Thank you for giving her love and the gift of relief. I am sorry that you had to lose her so soon.


----------

